# afficher les propriétés d'une image dans Safari



## jeff3 (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Récent switcheur, je ne sais pas comment afficher les propriétés d'une image (notamment le poids) directement dans Safari sans l'enregistrer d'abord sur le bureau. C'est possible ?


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Octobre 2005)

La taille des images est indiqu&#233;e &#224; droite dans la fen&#234;tre "Activit&#233;" de Safari (Alt-Pomme-A ou menu Fen&#234;tre-> Activit&#233. Il faut cliquer sur les fl&#232;ches pour d&#233;velopper l'arborescence.


----------



## jeff3 (31 Octobre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> La taille des images est indiquée à droite dans la fenêtre "Activité" de Safari (Alt-Pomme-A ou menu Fenêtre-> Activité). Il faut cliquer sur les flèches pour développer l'arborescence.



Oui mais la fenêtre d'activité affiche les infos de toutes les images présentes à l'ecran, difficile de s'y retrouver quand il y a plein d'images


----------



## pbas400 (31 Octobre 2005)

justement, en complement d info, comment on fait pour connaitre ou copier "l image location d une image"   sur un site web.

sur PC je sais..click droit, mais sur MAC...???
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2005)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> justement, en complement d info, comment on fait pour connaitre ou copier "l image location d une image"   sur un site web.
> 
> sur PC je sais..click droit, mais sur MAC...???
> merci



clic droit sur l'image >  ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre, ou dans une nouvelle tab, à ta convenance


----------



## pbas400 (31 Octobre 2005)

heuuu j aurais du preciser sur un portable MAC sans souris !!!!


----------



## Guillaume S (31 Octobre 2005)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> heuuu j aurais du preciser sur un portable MAC sans souris !!!!


ctrl et clic
ou tu peux installer le shareware sidetrack à 15$ qui permet de faire des scrolls horizontaux et verticaux et de disposer du clic contextuel tout cela directement sur ton trackpad: le pied quoi


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2007)

La question initiale reste sans r&#233;ponse: comment faire afficher pr&#233;cis&#233;ment la taille d'une image dans Safari ? une id&#233;e ? un plugin ?


----------



## yzykom (21 Septembre 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> La question initiale reste sans r&#233;ponse: comment faire afficher pr&#233;cis&#233;ment la taille d'une image dans Safari ? une id&#233;e ? un plugin ?



*Clic droit* (ou _contr&#244;le clic_) sur l'image > *Ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet* (ou nouvelle fen&#234;tre)
*En titre* de page ou d'onglet, tu as *les dimensions*.
En faisant *Fen&#234;tre > Activit&#233;* tu obtient aussi *le poids*.

Par exemple, ton avatar fait 59 x 79 pixels et p&#232;se 7.3Ko

Tout &#231;a sans plugin.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Janvier 2009)

Avec la dernière version de safari, on a même plus le poids, juste la taille...  
Existe-t-il une solution simple et rapide (autre que remplacer Safari) ?


----------

